# Dug dump by busy expressway.



## hemihampton (May 8, 2018)

Got out Sunday & did not find much in the usual spot so the old timer we dig with told me a few weeks ago about a spot near expressway he dug way back in the 70's or 80's & I've been bugging him for weeks to revisit it. SO, We did. I drove by the spot 5 weeks ago & a old 2 story house sat on the spot. Now this Sunday that old 2 story house was gone with a hole left behind. Ends up these house's along the freeway/expressway service drive were built on top of a old dump. From what the old timer Mike sez this was once swamp land & they filled the swamp in with Garbage. Seems I've heard similar stories before. Some Pics.  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 8, 2018)

As soon as we walked up to the spot bottles were scattered everywhere. I picked up a few off the top surface but nothing special, BUT, The old timer Mike yells out OHHHHH, WOOOOWWWWWWWW & for being 80 years old I never seen him move so fast but he quickly sprinted a few short feet & reached down with excitement to pull out a killer Detroit Distilled Water co. Ginger Beer type stoneware pottery bottle. Unfortunately every thing in this dump seemed to date post TOC or 1900-1920. Just a guestimate. it did contain some blob top beers & Hutches but also ABM Crowntops & many screwtop jars & misc. No Screwtop medicines or pharmacist or Druggist bottles but i did get a few cork top medicines & as usual to many slick medicines. Got a nice crock to.  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 8, 2018)

I Didn't get to many pics. we got there late & did not have time to dig to much before we got asked to leave prematurely. We were just starting to get some good bottles when we had to suddenly evacuate. I knew that, that may be our one & only time to dig it as it may get filled in soon. Sure enough I drove by the next day Monday & was greeted with the site of a Bulldozer sitting there. just waiting to destroy our fun & dreams. With the Bulldozer there I knew the end was near. SO, I had to get one last dig in before it was to late. I pulled out a few Meds, Beers & a Hutch but then reluctantly left before the Cops could show up.


----------



## hemihampton (May 8, 2018)

Come Tuesday I drove by on my lunch break since I work nearby & I see the Bulldozer has already started filling the hole in, Looked like it was almost done & I could see bottles sticking out of the dirt & wanted to stop but had to get back to work. After work I go by again & looked like they cleaned it all up pretty good. Bummer, I know there are still tons of bottles buried there but nothing I can do now. I'll post some pics of the bottles tomorrow. View attachment 182893View attachment 182894View attachment 182895LEON.


----------



## nhpharm (May 9, 2018)

At least you can take heart that you rescued a few!  Why were the cops so aggressive about running you off?  Were the neighbors calling them?  My experience has been that if you are digging on private land, the police will only run you off if someone calls them.


----------



## sunrunner (May 9, 2018)

id find a way to get in there and dig the sh.. out of it . from what I see it looks like vacant lots.


----------



## hemihampton (May 9, 2018)

Yeah, Looked like a abandoned house owned by City of Detroit for back tax's that they tore down. Like a million other houses in Detroit. It ends up the church next door owns the lot & I assume they paid to have house tore down. Being a Sunday (bad day) the Church Parking lot was full & cars were parked on side of street. I parked on side of street & I guess my car looked like just another Church car Parked. UNTIL church let out & everybody was leaving. That's when we came to the attention of some extremely nosy onlookers/Church members who of course had to go grab some higher ups/ leaders of the group to lets say was not to happy & Told us to leave & leave our bottles. When he said that I stopped & gave him a dirty look & stare & then he said naaaa thats all right, take your bottles with you. Things were starting to look ugly with a lynch mob gathering so we quickly evacuated. Since cars were flooding over onto the side street & parking lot full I can only assume they bought that lot & probably the 2 empty lots next to it to expand the Church Parking lot. Hmmmm, That just gave me a idea? maybe there be kicking up some more bottle when they make the new parking lot? Anyways, Here's some pics of some of the bottles I took home, I left many more behind that were either slicks or damaged or common. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 9, 2018)

More Pics . Dug a Cobalt Blue NORRIS Hutch bottle but it was broke so I left it. I'm sure some tough sleepers hidden in there. LEON.


----------



## nhpharm (May 10, 2018)

I've always had very good luck getting permission to dig on church property.  Down here a quick talk to the pastor and $100 donation to the church works wonders.


----------



## hemihampton (May 10, 2018)

Maybe I'll try that if they start digging a new expanded parking lot. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 10, 2018)

Well Leon you certainly got some nice ones anyway!

GLASSHOPPER


----------



## nhpharm (May 11, 2018)

Leon-I think it would be worth a try for sure!


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 14, 2018)

I would find one of the pastors, explain you dig for bottles and would be happy to make a donation in exchange for access to the site like NHpharm said.  I would be very surprised if they said no.


----------



## RelicRaker (May 14, 2018)

Hey Leon, I hear ya. The window of opportunity is small at these kinds of sites—sometimes I get just hours to get into the hole and explore before the next crew seals it all back up again. Looks like you salvaged a good number of interesting finds tho.


----------

